
US defense intelligence warns of AI-human hybrid soldiers from China - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/technology/defense-intelligence-ai-human-hybrid-soldiers/
======
Cypher
What about a soldier with a cellphone? isn't that a hybrid soldier?

~~~
hinchlt
Elon Musk would say yes. He alluded to this on the Joe Rogan podcast.

